# Uber Tip Police



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

Heard this sordid tale from a pax the other day.

A friend of his drives for Uber. About two months ago (April 2016), a pax gave him a $20 tip which he accepted. Driver soon receives a text or e-mail from Uber announcing a two week suspension for accepting a tip. 

This incident happened before the Uber settlement. 

Comments?


----------



## Mountainsoloist (Nov 16, 2015)

That's just the passenger's excuse for not tipping.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Something sounds fishy about that.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

The pax was probably new and thought it was supposed to pay in cash, with the driver keeping the change. The driver innocently thought he or she was getting a $20 tip. When the pax talked with a friend with more Uber experience, it discovered that it paid via credit card and "the tip was included" so, it reported the driver for it's mistake.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

It's BS. Even before the settlement, we were allowed to accept tips. As forqalso mentions above, it was probably the pax's mistake and he thought the $20 covered the fare + tip, but then realized his card was also charged and reported the innocent driver.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

forqalso said:


> The pax was probably new and thought it was supposed to pay in cash.


I find this hard to believe that after setting up a passenger acct they thought it was still a cash transaction business. OP never said driver stated amount of fare.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I never heard of 2 eeek suspensions


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

forqalso said:


> The pax was probably new and thought it was supposed to pay in cash, with the driver keeping the change. The driver innocently thought he or she was getting a $20 tip. When the pax talked with a friend with more Uber experience, it discovered that it paid via credit card and "the tip was included" so, it reported the driver for it's mistake.


I love that you refer to the Pax as an "it".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Bull crap lie to get out of tipping you.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I got a $20 tip the other night. Young college age kids, I took them to buy dope, waited 10 minutes for them outside the retail location, took them back.

Nicest guys I had all night! Don't show me your dope and I'm happy.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I got a $20 tip the other night. Young college age kids, I took them to buy dope, waited 10 minutes for them outside the retail location, took them back.
> 
> Nicest guys I had all night! Don't show me your dope and I'm happy.


You guys got dispensaries in CT?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

There are a few, very strict medical qualifications. No, this was not a place operating under the law.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I find this hard to believe that after setting up a passenger acct they thought it was still a cash transaction business. OP never said driver stated amount of fare.


Remember, statistics prove half of all people are below average. I've had several people ask how to pay, for one reason or another.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Remember, statistics prove half of all people are below average.


Good point. And the proof is in half the post on this forum. I've should of known better.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol naive drivers

Seriously believing the word of a pax that is saying why you shouldn't expect a tip.


----------



## Road Pilot (May 18, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol naive drivers
> 
> Seriously believing the word of a pax that is saying why you shouldn't expect a tip.


I should have mentioned pax asked me to stop at an atm before dropping him off

he gave me a $5 tip


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

An account holder put the wrong address in for the p/u of his GF. As I am sitting at the incorrect p/u, I get a call asking me am I at that address. I tell him yes and he explains he's new to Uber. Anyhow, he gives me another address to p/u the GF. I get there, she is hesitant. I ask is everything ok. She says she's tired. Anyhow, off we go to the third address. He finally comes to the car and asks "how much?". I explain you paid with a CC on file but if you want to tip for the first address mess up, then ok. He says he never put a CC on the app. I said in order for that trip to begin, someone's CC is there. So, long story short, he looks at her and asks does she have $5 for me. Sad, really sad


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Road Pilot said:


> Heard this sordid tale from a pax the other day.
> 
> A friend of his drives for Uber. About two months ago (April 2016), a pax gave him a $20 tip which he accepted. Driver soon receives a text or e-mail from Uber announcing a two week suspension for accepting a tip.
> 
> ...


BS. Uber doesn't suspend for accepting a tip


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I find this hard to believe that after setting up a passenger acct they thought it was still a cash transaction business. OP never said driver stated amount of fare.


Yes it seems obvious the card on file its for payment purposes, but I get asked all the time by new customer if they need to pay cash or/and how shall they pay me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Road Pilot said:


> Heard this sordid tale from a pax the other day.
> 
> A friend of his drives for Uber. About two months ago (April 2016), a pax gave him a $20 tip which he accepted. Driver soon receives a text or e-mail from Uber announcing a two week suspension for accepting a tip.
> 
> ...


Burn your local Uber office to the ground !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> There are a few, very strict medical qualifications. No, this was not a place operating under the law.


Neither is Uber


----------

